# Permit



## melbeebe1980 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have not heard of having a permit to keep a turtle or a tort.
Are there specific species that need permits? or does it just depend on the state?

Just curious


----------



## Tom (Aug 20, 2010)

In the US a permit is needed to keep any of the gopherus sp. Like California Desert Tortoises. You just fill out some paperwork and they give it to you for free. Also, on some of the really rare species, like Radiated tortoises, you need a Captive Bred Wildlife permit to cross state lines with them.


----------



## terryo (Aug 20, 2010)

In New York, we need a permit to keep native species of Box Turtles. I have a Wild Life permit...license to own and collect. I really want to get a WL Rehabilitation license, but I never have the time to do everything they want.


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 20, 2010)

In Virginia you need a permit to hold/sale/buy/collect or own a snapping turtle. (Also I think, but I not real sure how much I'm knowing understand this rule or if it even about torts or turtles, but after owning five retiles you need a permit, however I not sure if it's just to native retiles in the state of Virginia?) 

But it does just depend on each state rules.


----------



## BARB (Sep 25, 2010)

Rules for cities kick in too. You need permits and have to take classes or have degree in herpetology . Call your local animal control or shelters. They know the laws. Or if you like to read law go to a law library. Someone there will usually help you find certain laws you are looking for. That way you can be sure. Photocopy when you find it and post it here at tortoise forum to share with others in your area.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2010)

government isn't it wonderful?


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here in MS I had to have a permit to keep an Alligator snapping turtle.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 26, 2010)

Every state has their own rules and regulations for what you can and can't keep without a permit (even some cities and towns go beyond their state rules and regulations (perfectly legal).
Than you get federal rules and regulations about what you can and can't keep/ship without a permit (these would be the animals on our Endangered Species List).
CITES (Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species) only comes into play when you export things out of the country or import them into the country.

Danny


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2010)

I always wondered what CITES stood for. No joke I really have.


----------



## moswen (Sep 26, 2010)

rules, rules, rules...! and it's YOUR fault if you don't know every single one of them, doesn't that SUCK! in broken arrow you have to have a permit to own "exotic" animals, and in all of oklahoma you have to be licensed to own a box tortie bc they're native here... but i don't know if my torties are considered exotic, as i only found one list that actually named the exotic species that were not allowed and they were all like bears and big cats and stuff... i contacted the wildlife person of oklahoma b4 i got tula and never got a response (once by phone and once by email) so i guess greeks at least are legal.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 26, 2010)

Lilithlee said:


> In Virginia you need a permit to hold/sale/buy/collect or own a snapping turtle. (Also I think, but I not real sure how much I'm knowing understand this rule or if it even about torts or turtles, but after owning five retiles you need a permit, however I not sure if it's just to native retiles in the state of Virginia?)
> 
> But it does just depend on each state rules.



Just for clarification purposes...you do need a permit in all 50 states to keep common snappings turtles, but no state will issue a permit for alligator snappers under any circumstances.


----------



## EricIvins (Sep 27, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Lilithlee said:
> 
> 
> > In Virginia you need a permit to hold/sale/buy/collect or own a snapping turtle. (Also I think, but I not real sure how much I'm knowing understand this rule or if it even about torts or turtles, but after owning five retiles you need a permit, however I not sure if it's just to native retiles in the state of Virginia?)
> ...



Permits for Natives is done on a State to State basis.........I don't need any kind of Permit to keep any kind of Snapping Turtle.......I can only keep one Alligator Snapper though.......


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 28, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Lilithlee said:
> 
> 
> > In Virginia you need a permit to hold/sale/buy/collect or own a snapping turtle. (Also I think, but I not real sure how much I'm knowing understand this rule or if it even about torts or turtles, but after owning five retiles you need a permit, however I not sure if it's just to native retiles in the state of Virginia?)
> ...



Actually I had 2 different people tell me 2 different things. One said she "thinks" I have to have a permit then another guy said you can have only one and they can only be captured during certain months. I cant remember the exact times off the top of my head but its online. I am talking about the AST. 





EricIvins said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Lilithlee said:
> ...


Yeah thats what I was told; I could only have one alligator snapper. I didnt keep the one I found but he sure was awesome. I have only found 3 in my life but the one I just found was a sick baby so I got its health better and let it loose in my pond where he can eat all my fish. lol


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 28, 2010)

In New York State any and all native species of aninals can only legally be possessed if you have NYS DEC permits for them. Even then, none of the animals that the permit holder possesses can be taken from the wild within the state. This also applies to _all_ species of American Box turtles kept in New York State. Doesn't matter if it's an Eastern, Three-toed or Ornate Box turtle.


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 28, 2010)

I find it hilarious that you need a permit to rehab wildlife.... Want a desert tortoise? No pool? Here, take one. Want to go capture animals in the wild and throw them in cages? Go right ahead. Want to save that turtle that just got hit by a car? Get in line for an application! So, so typical LOL.


----------



## terryo (Sep 28, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> In New York State any and all native species of aninals can only legally be possessed if you have NYS DEC permits for them. Even then, none of the animals that the permit holder possesses can be taken from the wild within the state. This also applies to _all_ species of American Box turtles kept in New York State. Doesn't matter if it's an Eastern, Three-toed or Ornate Box turtle.



I have a NY State license/permit to own and collect....meaning that I can take two (2) from the wild, and own Eastern's and Three Toed's, as this is what it specifies on my permit. When I renew my license, I have to prove that I used these box turtles for educational purposes...so I usually bring one to a local pre-school and give a little talk, the teacher gives me a letter saying this, and I submit it to NY State Wildlife.

But as Tyler said...it is a joke. There are very few who even get a license, but lots who get what they can from the woods, and sell them to pet stores, who ...if you know someone....will sell them to you. The only reason I get mine is in case I get a nasty neighbor and also to be able to adopt from TROLI, if one comes in that I'm interested in. But otherwise, it's really ridiculous.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 28, 2010)

It sounds like there are those that would rather live where Anarchy rules. Find that community.. let me know.. and I'll buy you a ONE WAY ticket and you can go - fair enough?

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think that anyone HERE is saying that, Nerd. What I'M saying, anyway, is that no one obeys the law, or should I say very few. For thirty years or more I never had a permit and kept many species of Box turtles. My own Father also kept box turtles, even before I was born...he never had a permit, and didn't even know about it. There are many, many, people who own all kinds of turtles, and don't have a permit. If someone finds a boxie..or any other species....that was hit by a car, and takes it home to care for it, do you think that person is going to get a permit, before taking it home? Impossible! Also, I had to wait almost 5 months before my first permit came after applying for it. A long time to wait? You can go on Kingsnake and get anything you want, without a permit. 
No one is saying that they want to live in a world where Anarchy rules, just saying that's the way it is. Oh...and by the way...do you have a permit for whatever you own?.....did you always have one?


----------



## DeanS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm blown away that any state allows anyone to keep ASTs...last I heard no private parties could own them (not even one). I guess things have changed in the past few years.


----------



## terryo (Sep 28, 2010)

Is this a AST? or a Common? another joke!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 28, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Lilithlee said:
> 
> 
> > In Virginia you need a permit to hold/sale/buy/collect or own a snapping turtle. (Also I think, but I not real sure how much I'm knowing understand this rule or if it even about torts or turtles, but after owning five retiles you need a permit, however I not sure if it's just to native retiles in the state of Virginia?)
> ...


I have to disagree with both of you,The way I understand the laws in VA you can keep 5 of the same species of native species in the same household without a permit (but no more than 5) and you can hunt, catch, or kill, (to eat if you want) 15 snapping turtles per day, You can also capture 15 bullfrogs a day. NO ENDANGERED species without a permit.--As far as I know this has not changed...


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 28, 2010)

Len said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Lilithlee said:
> ...




AST's are an ENDANGERED SPECIES and you CAN have one without a permit. You can not catch them during a certain time of the year.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 29, 2010)

shmily1605 said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > DeanS said:
> ...



AST's are not native to VA


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 29, 2010)

"In New York State any and all native species of aninals can only legally be possessed if you have NYS DEC permits for them. Even then, none of the animals that the permit holder possesses can be taken from the wild within the state. This also applies to all species of American Box turtles kept in New York State. Doesn't matter if it's an Eastern, Three-toed or Ornate Box turtle." 


"I have a NY State license/permit to own and collect....meaning that I can take two (2) from the wild, and own Eastern's and Three Toed's, as this is what it specifies on my permit. When I renew my license, I have to prove that I used these box turtles for educational purposes...so I usually bring one to a local pre-school and give a little talk, the teacher gives me a letter saying this, and I submit it to NY State Wildlife."

True-I forgot about permits to "own and collect". I was talking more from a breeders point of view keeping several different species and several animals of the same species. I used to have permits to keep 2.4 Easterns, 2.4 Three toeds, 2.4 Gulf Coast Box turtles and 2.4 Wood turtles. Then New York State came out with the blanket law to "protect" everything which meant that I would also have to have permits for my Eastern Painteds and Spotted turtles. It was around that same time that I got out of all of the turtle species so it really hasn't affected me. 

There are thousands upon thousands of people in New York State keeping many native animals without permits so what is the real point of the permit system to begin with? It's not enforceable. It's just there to be used as a prosecution tool for someone who gets out of control and gets caught. Unfortunately, it also acts as a deterent for someone who is thinking about getting into the hobby because many people don't want to go through the process or give ENCON an open invitation to their homes.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2010)

You forgot about the money. I am not an anarchist, But I do believe that there are to many rules and regulations on the books, most unenforced. Whenever I read about NY's rules about keeping native species 2 things come to mind, 1. I am glad I don't live there, and 2. Why hasn't california done this yet? Not that I want them to, but CA has not yet met a law or fine or fee that it does not like.


----------

